# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Dubai, đất nước bán vàng theo cân - du bai ban vang theo can

## danghung

*Dubai không chỉ nổi tiếng bởi những tòa nhà chọc trời cao đến nghẹt thở mà còn là nơi mua bán vàng thuộc loại nhộn nhịp nhất ở khu vực Trung Đông. Có câu nói vui rằng : "Người dân Dubai đi mua vàng như người Việt Nam đi mua mỹ kí".
*

_Dubai lại có nickname là Thành phố vàng_
Vàng ở Dubai không có nguồn gốc từ những khu mỏ nằm sâu dưới lòng đất ở vùng đất thuộc Các tiểu vương quốc Ả Rập Thống Nhất này mà được nhập khẩu từ khắp nơi trên thế giới, đến hàng trăm tấn mỗi năm. Không sở hữu những mỏ vàng trù phú, vậy tại sao Dubai lại có nickname là Thành phố vàng? Sức hút nằm ở kỹ thuật gia công vàng trang sức cực kỳ tinh xảo ở đây.

_Vàng trang sức cực kỳ tinh xảo_

Ngoài ra, nhờ các chính sách mậu dịch tự do, Dubai trở thành một trong những nơi mua vàng nữ trang rẻ nhất thế giới. Nếu như người ta đến Singapore, Hồng Kông, Paris để mua sắm quần áo, mỹ phẩm, nước hoa..., thì phần lớn du khách nước ngoài dừng chân ở Dubai đều từng đi shopping vàng, không nhiều thì ít. Các khu mua sắm vàng nữ trang cứ thế mọc lên như nấm sau mưa để đáp ứng nhu cầu của du khách.

Có một chi tiết thú vị cho những ai đam mê mua trang sức vàng. Ở Dubai, có hẳn một chợ chuyên kinh doanh vàng. Và vàng ở đây được bán theo kiểu... cân ký. Tức là không có tính công hay tính chỉ mà mua luôn ký cho tiện.

_Người dân Dubai đi mua vàng như người Việt Nam đi mua mỹ kí_

----------


## Amp21

Hjc nhìn lóa cả mắt  :cuoi1: 
Ko ngờ Dubai giàu như thế

----------


## Shinichi1412

Toàn vàng nặng ký cả T-T
Người dân Dubai chắc giàu lắm vì họ toàn mua vàng theo "cân" cả

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Dubai vàng không bán lẻ nhá  :cuoi1:

----------

